# Antenna Gone Bad



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

My antenna on my 96 maxima... just stopped going down. I still hear the (antennna) motor when the radio gets turned off... and when i push (i know its not the best... but hey,....) it'll go down....... anyone have any idea's why or what would be a fixer. 

It isn't bent
It had been "re-lubraciated"
Motor still motoring

.........?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you probably need a new power antenna.. i heard those things goes out alot.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You need to get a new antenna mast only...Pretty cheap actually.

...and here's a good site to purchase it and also instructions on how to change it:
http://www.carstereohelp.org/DoItYourselfRepair/NissanPwrAnt.htm

Only $28 from them...I'm sure you might be able to find it for dollars cheaper but the info on that page is pretty detailed. Changing out the mast shouldn't be that difficult. I am in need of changing mine in a couple of months.


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the input... i'll be looking into it


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Good luck...


----------



## carefree41 (Mar 4, 2005)

*power antenna for 95 nissan maxima*

hi, my daughter has a 95 nissan maxima. she hit the antenna on something and we bought a new mast and took it to the garage. they said the motor is rusted and they need a whole new motor/and antenna mast. where could i find one of those for a decent price? i used to see those on ebay but haven't now for some time.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Antenna motor...I think you can find some used ones on www.car-parts.com .


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

I wanna grease mine down a bit more so the antenna goes in and out and in and out a little better.... any recommendations? on a cold day, it's stiff and doesn't wanna move. =(


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Reuben you are a dirty dirty man...


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

MrEous said:


> Reuben you are a dirty dirty man...



whaaaat? :cheers: :fluffy: :hal: :thumbup:


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

lol :cheers:


----------



## carefree41 (Mar 4, 2005)

*power antenna for 95 nissan maxima*



LIUSPEED said:


> you probably need a new power antenna.. i heard those things goes out alot.


hi, i just bought a power antenna and have to have it installed. can any mechanic install these or does it have to be done by a nissan dealer?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Any mechanic can do it. It's just a standard power antenna setup, there's nothing unique in the Nissan setup that would cause problems...


----------

